# Ski jacket repair - need new zipper



## Kangy Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Need to replace the zipper in my ski jacket - anyone know of a specialist repair company that can deal with heat sealed seams etc?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2009)

Kangy Boy said:


> Need to replace the zipper in my ski jacket - anyone know of a specialist repair company that can deal with heat sealed seams etc?



Contact the manufacturer they will likely do it for cheap.


----------



## Kangy Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Manufacturer is Samas in Italy.  I cannot find any contact details for USA.  Would appreciate any help.  Jacket was purchased overseas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2009)

Check with a place like REI or your local gear shop. I bet they have a list of folks who do that kind of work.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)

local tailor?


----------



## Kangy Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, will call around


----------



## Kangy Boy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tip to contact REI.  They put me onto a website called "www.rainypass.com" which specialises in outdoor repairs for everything from ski jackets to tents.  The company is based in Seattle, so it is a few weeks to turn the job around.  The jacket is on its way, I will report back on the results.


----------

